# Sliding screen door, steel, aluminum, Vinyl ???



## HDRock (Jun 10, 2013)

Need a new Sliding screen door.
The one that is there is aluminum, got bent up when a kid ran through it ,now cat tore up the screen.
Looking at a Vinyl one at HD,  but not sure it will be strong and durable enough, they have steel one at Lowes, about same price.

Anyone have a Vinyl Sliding screen door ??


----------



## Wooden Head (Jun 10, 2013)

HDRock said:


> Need a new Sliding screen door.
> The one that is there is aluminum, got bent up when a kid ran through it ,now cat tore up the screen.
> Looking at a Vinyl one at HD, but not sure it will be strong and durable enough, they have steel one at Lowes, about same price.
> 
> Anyone have a Vinyl Sliding screen door ??


 
When you say "Screen Door', Are you talking about a storm door with screen or just a door with a screen from top to bottom?


----------



## basod (Jun 10, 2013)

I've been through two aluminum framed ones on the back deck - same deal kid ran through it.
The one on my front French door's has popped out when Billy Bob ran full steam through it (atleast 3 times  and the GF sister knocked it out a couple weeks ago) and is no worse for the wear.

My mother bought me some "screen saver" double sided magnets - sometimes it stops the dogs. need another set for human height
http://www.screendoorsaver.com/


----------



## HDRock (Jun 10, 2013)

Wooden Head said:


> When you say "Screen Door', Are you talking about a storm door with screen or just a door with a screen from top to bottom?


 Just a screen 36" patio slider like this


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Jun 10, 2013)

I have a vinyl sliding patio door with a sliding screen on it, although the door itself is vinyl, the sliding screen portion of the door has an aluminum frame. The problem with any screen door is that sooner or later someone will try and walk through it.
It happens with glass doors sometimes to, but more often with screen doors, I think it's because screen doors allow the sound to travel through and besides using their sight, people often rely on their sense of hearing when walking through door openings. If while they are walking they can hear sounds unimpeded through a doorway, their mind tells them that the doorway is open. Whatever the reason, screens are more easily damaged than glass doors, and all it takes is one kid chasing another at full speed to run into a screen and that's it for that screen, doesn't mater what the frame or the screening itself is made of.
I have found one helpful solution, that has worked for us so far, and that is to attach some sort of decoration to the screen to give an extra visual warning to those who might not be giving their full attention. I started doing this after almost walking through my own screen a couple times, and noticed a client had some magnetic dragonflies attached to their screen. That simple decoration is enough to give that little extra visual clue to your senses, and so far it has worked at my place. We've always try to keep the screens closed to prevent flies and mosquitoes from entering the house, and we've had lots of little kids running in and out. It's been nearly 5 years now and no one has walked into the screen since we hung some dragonflies and butterfly decorations on the screen door.


----------



## briansol (Jun 11, 2013)

I have a viny w/ aluminum frame and track and it's no better or worse than all metal IMO.   it's still a POS that gets stuck and bent and what not.  Looking to replace mine too


----------



## ScotO (Jun 12, 2013)

My sliding glass door (as well as it's screen frame) are vinyl.  I kinda wish the screen frame itself was aluminum as it seems a little 'flexy'.  But it works, so far it's not been a problem.....


----------

